# Snap On Friction drawer slide replacement mount



## Desertdog (Jan 4, 2020)

I found a couple of old thread on this but the question wasn't answered on the drawer slide receivers welded to the drawer and box.

I was lucky enough to get my local snap on dealer to replace the full set of friction slides. My issue is the same as some of the other posts, where would you get or how to make one. As small as the channels are I am assuming they were originally an extrusion. May be able to make something on a mill but a lot of work and my Index mill is currently being rebuilt. 

I was thinking of calling a couple of the extrusion companies to see what they would charge for short run stuff. You would think if the friction slides are still available someone would still be making the receivers for them. I think they could be removed by grinding the spot welds and then welding the new ones back in. Any input appreciated.


----------



## bill70j (Jan 4, 2020)

Have you considered upgrading the friction slides with full extension ball bearing slides?  If so, here is one way to do it.  It's a simple and cheap job, plus in my view, the ball bearing slides are far superior to the friction-type.

Just a thought -- it may not be practical in your case.


----------



## Desertdog (Jan 4, 2020)

I did, but the cost for 8 sets of decent slides is a prohibitive compared with just buying a new box. I've had this box a long time and it has been used for old tool storage, so not much use. It's a heavy duty box but I could buy a used ball bearing box for close to the cost.

Funny you sent that retro setup. Still use my old craftsman friction slide boxes I bought 30-40 years ago for less used items. I ended up buying a large harbor freight box about 10 years ago for my main boxes, they work fine. This one was going to be for all my machinist tools, and is small enough to still move around.

Harbor freight has a similar box that I can get for about $300 that would work fine. I gave up being a name brand tool snob long ago. Just a little sentimental since I have had it forever.


----------

